# Cannot portupgrade Virtualbox ...



## sw2wolf (May 30, 2011)

```
>sudo portupgrade -R virtualbox-ose
......
=> [B]cdrtools-3.00.tar.bz2[/B] doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/freebsd/ports/distfiles/cdrtools-3.00.tar.bz2
env: wget: No such file or directory
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.cn.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/cdrtools-3.00.tar.bz2
env: wget: No such file or directory
=> Attempting to fetch http://mirrors.163.com/FreeBSD/distfiles/cdrtools-3.00.tar.bz2
env: wget: No such file or directory
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.tw.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/cdrtools-3.00.tar.bz2
env: wget: No such file or directory
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.nl.freebsd.org/os/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/cdrtools-3.00.tar.bz2
env: wget: No such file or directory
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp2.ru.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/cdrtools-3.00.tar.bz2
env: wget: No such file or directory
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/cdrtools-3.00.tar.bz2
env: wget: No such file or directory
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/cdrtools-3.00.tar.bz2
env: wget: No such file or directory
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.cs.tu-berlin.de/pub/misc/cdrecord/cdrtools-3.00.tar.bz2
env: wget: No such file or directory
=> Attempting to fetch http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/freebsd/ports/distfiles/cdrtools-3.00.tar.bz2
env: wget: No such file or directory
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.cn.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/cdrtools-3.00.tar.bz2
env: wget: No such file or directory
=> Attempting to fetch http://mirrors.163.com/FreeBSD/distfiles/cdrtools-3.00.tar.bz2
env: wget: No such file or directory
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.tw.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/cdrtools-3.00.tar.bz2
env: wget: No such file or directory
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.nl.freebsd.org/os/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/cdrtools-3.00.tar.bz2
env: wget: No such file or directory
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp2.ru.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/cdrtools-3.00.tar.bz2
env: wget: No such file or directory
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/cdrtools-3.00.tar.bz2
env: wget: No such file or directory
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /media/G/usr/ports/sysutils/cdrtools.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /media/G/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
*** Error code 1
```

Where can I find cdrtools?

Sincerely!


----------



## adamk (May 30, 2011)

Do you have anything in /etc/make.conf about wget?

EDIT:  And, if so, why?

Adam


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 30, 2011)

sw2wolf said:
			
		

> ```
> env: wget: No such file or directory
> ```



Yes, that is your actual problem. You somehow superimposed wget where normally fetch is used. Change that back.


----------



## sw2wolf (May 31, 2011)

```
>cat /etc/make.conf
FETCH_CMD=wget -c -t 1
DISABLE_SIZE=yes

# ports compilation flag
CPUTYPE=athlon64
CFLAGS=-O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe
CXXFLAGS+=-fconserve-space 

# kernle compilation flag
COPTFLAGS=-O2 -pipe

MASTER_SITE_BACKUP?= \
http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/freebsd/ports/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR} \
ftp://ftp.cn.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR} \
http://mirrors.163.com/FreeBSD/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/ \
ftp://ftp.tw.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR} \
http://ftp.nl.freebsd.org/os/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/ \
http://ftp2.ru.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/ \
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/

MASTER_SITE_OVERRIDE?= ${MASTER_SITE_BACKUP} 

# Begin portconf settings
# Do not touch these lines
.if !empty(.CURDIR:M/media/G/usr/ports*) && exists(/usr/local/libexec/portconf)
_PORTCONF!=/usr/local/libexec/portconf
.for i in ${_PORTCONF:S/|/ /g}
${i:S/%/ /g}
.endfor
.endif
# End portconf settings
# added by use.perl 2011-02-18 15:28:58
PERL_VERSION=5.12.3
```

Any problem in my make.conf ?


----------



## adamk (May 31, 2011)

Yes, why are you setting FETCH_CMD to wget and then acting surprised that you are unable to fetch any ports when wget isn't installed? 

Adam


----------



## wblock@ (May 31, 2011)

All the *FLAGS settings aren't going to help, either.


----------



## sw2wolf (May 31, 2011)

adamk said:
			
		

> Yes, why are you setting FETCH_CMD to wget and then acting surprised that you are unable to fetch any ports when wget isn't installed?
> 
> Adam


I do not understand what you mean.  Of course, wget has been installed.  My make.conf has been working for a long time.   

BTW, I downloaded cdrtools manually into /usr/port/distfiles, and all works.


----------



## adamk (May 31, 2011)

sw2wolf said:
			
		

> I donot understand what you mean.  Of course, wget has been installed.




```
env: wget: No such file or directory
```

Your shell would disagree with you.

Adam


----------



## sw2wolf (Jun 1, 2011)

```
>whereis wget
wget: /usr/local/bin/wget /usr/local/man/man1/wget.1.gz /usr/ports/ftp/wget
```


----------



## adamk (Jun 1, 2011)

But are you preserving the $PATH environmental variable when you use sudo?  Your first post suggests not because clearly wget is not in your $PATH there.

Adam


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 1, 2011)

In other words, try 
	
	



```
FETCH_CMD="/usr/local/bin/wget -c -t 1"
```


----------

